# Ghosts



## steamtrain (Aug 2, 2010)

Do you believe in ghosts? have you ever had an encounter with the supernatural?

I was eight years old and my Grandpa just died, we were all devastated and the next morning after his funeral, i'm lying in my bed and slowly wake up. I see him at the end of my bed, he is smiling at me, i pinch myself to make sure i'm not dreaming. I start to cry when i realize that it's not a dream, i try to talk to him, but he just stands their not moving or saying anything still smiling, next he waves to me as i see him disappear before my eyes.


----------



## Nyedyr (Aug 2, 2010)

After my grandfather passed away, we would find little white feathers all over our families' houses. They'd be in really random, odd places. Lately, they've seemed to stop, though. Also, a few months ago, I was heading upstairs, and I had to pass in front of the bedroom he slept in for like 15 years. As I was passing I could smell my grandfather (wasn't much of a bather when he was alive...). I wouldn't think anything of it, except it felt like a breeze came through.


----------



## Scribbles_Ayashi (Aug 2, 2010)

I remember having a few nights where I saw a shadowy image of a person at the foot of my bed. The entity didn't respond or say anything, just stood there like it was watching me sleep. It kinda freaked me out.


----------



## Rewty (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm a skeptic but I would love to have an experience to change my mind. I've always liked hearing personal ghost stories from people but since I've never experienced anything myself really I can't say that I believe ghosts are real.


----------



## Arcum (Aug 2, 2010)

I cant say that I have ever had any experiences with this but I don't see why it cant be possible. :/


----------



## Tycho (Aug 2, 2010)

No personal experiences with them, so my stance towards them is pretty much the same as my stance towards "God": until I see some proof, it doesn't exist.  I don't do "faith", I don't buy pigs in sacks.


----------



## A10pex (Aug 2, 2010)

I always see something in the corner of my eye for some reason, a black shadow or something and I'm positive that no one or nothing is around me (that includes pets). For the longest time I didn't believe in ghosts and because of this I don't really know anymore


----------



## Lobar (Aug 2, 2010)

No, no, and you haven't either.


----------



## Machine (Aug 2, 2010)

Normally, when I'm in a dark room of my house, I see humanoid or amoeba-like forms moving about. But when I try to look and get a better view of them, they disappear.

I highly doubt they're ghosts, but they creep me out. The most logical assumption I have is that my mind is playing tricks on me because I'm tired.


----------



## Neya (Aug 2, 2010)

i really don't believe in ghosts, but because i am a christian and believe in God, my faith in Him and his angels let's me believe that he can send the angels to earth in similar features to people...


----------



## Lobar (Aug 2, 2010)

oh this is gonna be a fun thread


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 2, 2010)

ZOMBIE GOASTS LEAVE THIS PLACE!


----------



## steamtrain (Aug 2, 2010)

Neya said:


> i really don't believe in ghosts, but because i am a christian and believe in God, my faith in Him and his angels let's me believe that he can send the angels to earth in similar features to people...


 
doesn't the holy spirit count as a ghost


----------



## Goldy Sta (Aug 2, 2010)

steamtrain said:


> doesn't the holy spirit count as a ghost


 No, the holy spirit is a prismatic colored legendary creature.


----------



## MrKovu (Aug 2, 2010)

I believe in them although I've never had an experience.


----------



## Goldy Sta (Aug 2, 2010)

MrKovu said:


> I believe in them although I've never had an experience.


 how come?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 2, 2010)

Goldy Sta said:


> No, the holy spirit is a prismatic colored legendary creature.


 
Worth over 1000 EXP., I hear.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 2, 2010)

smells like holy spirit


----------



## Goldy Sta (Aug 2, 2010)

Lobar said:


> smells like holy spirit


 More like an old fart of a pastor preserved in the pillow on the chair behind the altar...

edit:
no I don't believe in ghosts.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 2, 2010)

I work as staff in college residence halls. A few of which are reported to have been haunted...

One of the halls. I'd rather not give names... Well I was doing rounds and I heard a noise in one of the rooms. There should have been no one on the floor due to cleaning... Going inside a room I flip the lights on and discover no one. I walk back out into the hallway. All the lights had been turned off on the floor. There was no running sound or laughing or any other signs of a prank... Just darkness. One of the scariest nights I've ever been on the job.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 2, 2010)

Goldy Sta said:


> More like an old fart of a pastor preserved in the pillow on the chair behind the altar...
> 
> edit:
> no I don't believe in ghosts.


 whoosh


----------



## Fere (Aug 2, 2010)

There's undoubtedly something else there. I am a clairvoyant, and have seen ghosts and all manner of apparitions over the years, as well as experiencing animal possession. 

It's simultaneously unnerving and exciting.. it just depends how the spirit behaves, who it was/is and where they are. The cold, the magnetism of an unhappy room or house, the pull.... it's ethereal.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 2, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> ZOMBIE GOASTS LEAVE THIS PLACE!


 
BUT THIS IS OUR HOME Q~Q

I've seen things out the corner of my eye, pet sized things that just escape my sight. It's probably nothing, I don't really believe in ghostly nonsense.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Aug 2, 2010)

I saw a shadow person before, the same day I had a jar of dimes fall, it was on a flat surface. This happend during the day so my mind wasn't playing tricks on me in the dark  and I wasn't watching anything to make me thing I saw something. I have had a few other things happen too but those are the most recent.


----------



## Tally (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't believe in anything supernatural. :V


----------



## ShadowEon (Aug 2, 2010)

I believe they are possible, but i'm christian so I think most go to after-life,ones that are ghosts are "lost" or wish to stay around for some reason I guess...

I've never seen a ghost personally. But that doesn't mean they are impossible.

That's a really sad story btw, OP. :c Those i've lost have not appeared to me in my dreams or otherwise unfortunately...

I rarely have happy dreams and it rarely has people I know in it. Twice I had a dream about my bf though. :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 2, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> I believe they are possible, but i'm christian so I think most go to after-life,ones that are ghosts are "lost" or wish to stay around for some reason I guess...


 
But the Bible says nobody is in the afterlife until Judgement Day?


----------



## Tally (Aug 2, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> But the Bible says nobody is in the afterlife until Judgement Day?


 
So lets get rid of John Connor. Then they can all go to heaven.


----------



## steamtrain (Aug 2, 2010)

Tally said:


> So lets get rid of John Connor. Then they can all go to heaven.


 
 SKYNET.... shooting your ass since terminator 1


----------



## Zontar (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't believe in ghosts. There are rational explanations for most ghost stories.

I have hallucinated for up to ten seconds numerous times after taking a nap. Most of my hallucinations consisted of a blue "Pac-Man" grid overlayed over my vision. I could still move, so it wasn't SP. This kind of thing is entirely in your head and I wouldn't put too much stock in it.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

DO I?! Hell yeah! I've seen shadow people in my room in 4th grade, heard my pets shortly after they've died, and witnessed a blinking fox statue at Fushimi Inari.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

Scribbles_Ayashi said:


> I remember having a few nights where I saw a shadowy image of a person at the foot of my bed. The entity didn't respond or say anything, just stood there like it was watching me sleep. It kinda freaked me out.


 
Same thing here. Two shadow people, one male, one female were watching me from the end of my bed. The female put her hands down at the bed post to get a better look at me. Though I was paralyzed with fear, they had a very inquisitive vibe about them. Later, they vanished, and the black and white moving image of loafer-clad feet walking down an old wooden hallway appeared on my door. I panicked, ran downstairs, and as soon as I approached the door, the image vanished.

A friend of mine with psychic abilities (I have four who have this gift), Sam, has the ghost of a woman murdered 80 years back, named Connie. She's very nice, but she'll slap if she feels insulted. Sam, speaking for Connie, said that Ghosts sometimes "bend" light around them to blend in to their surroundings. She stays in the house all the time, and she even scares away demons, of which there seems to be quite a few around.


----------



## Machine (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> Same thing here. Two shadow people, one male, one female were watching me from the end of my bed. The female put her hands down at the bed post to get a better look at me. Though I was paralyzed with fear, they had a very inquisitive vibe about them. Later, they vanished, and the black and white moving image of loafer-clad feet walking down an old wooden hallway appeared on my door. I panicked, ran downstairs, and as soon as I approached the door, the image vanished.
> 
> A friend of mine with psychic abilities (I have four who have this gift), Sam, has the ghost of a woman murdered 80 years back, named Connie. She's very nice, but she'll slap if she feels insulted. Sam, speaking for Connie, said that Ghosts sometimes "bend" light around them to blend in to their surroundings. She stays in the house all the time, and she even scares away demons, of which there seems to be quite a few around.


Lol.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 2, 2010)

I once took a picture of the boss of the boys and girls club where i live. There was a small ghost-like face in the picture. I forgot to save it so the picture was lost forever...


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> Same thing here. Two *shadow people*, one male, one female were watching me from the end of my bed. The female put her hands down at the bed post to get a better look at me. Though I was paralyzed with fear, they had a very inquisitive vibe about them. Later, they vanished, and the *black and white moving image of loafer-clad feet* walking down an old wooden hallway appeared on my door. I panicked, ran downstairs, and as soon as I approached the door, the image vanished.
> 
> A friend of mine with *psychic abilities* *(I have four who have this gift)*, Sam, has the ghost of a woman murdered 80 years back, named Connie. She's very nice, but she'll slap if she feels insulted. Sam, speaking for Connie, said that Ghosts sometimes "bend" light around them to blend in to their surroundings. She stays in the house all the time, and *she even scares away demons*, of which there seems to be *quite a few around.*



I find this greatly amusing.


----------



## Zontar (Aug 2, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> I once took a picture of the boss of the boys and girls club where i live. There was a small ghost-like face in the picture. I forgot to save it so the picture was lost forever...


 
Pareidolia.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 2, 2010)

I hallucinate a black wolf guardian whenever I meditate or enter sleep paralysis.


----------



## Machine (Aug 2, 2010)

I must have been dreaming, I may have been hallucinating, but when I was very young, I walked through my hallway in the middle of the night and a glowing white viking on a skeletal horse came charging at me, flailing a mace and then disappearing when he got close to me.

I'm certain I was dreaming because I do dream weird shit like that on a daily basis.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Lol.



Are you stalking me?


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I find this greatly amusing.


 
Seriously, I am not kidding you.


----------



## Machine (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> Are you stalking me?


No. I'm a ghost and I'm haunting you. OoooOOOOOooooh.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> Seriously, I am not kidding you.


 
Oh please, this is just brilliant. I commend you on your skills of comedy writing.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

Stop. Trolling. Me.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

Get off of my back!


----------



## Machine (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> Stop. Trolling. Me.


We're not trolling you.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> We're not trolling you. Stop. Being. Stupid.


 
We aren't trolling, we're being skeptical. It's nothing new and there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Machine (Aug 2, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> We aren't trolling, we're being skeptical. It's nothing new and there's nothing wrong with it.


I know.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I know.


 
I know you know, I was quoting you to enforce my point in the hope that Zaedrin would see sense. Although I do find the idea that just because someone disagrees with what you're saying, or is skeptical of what you have said, makes them a troll, thoroughly amusing. I'd be more than interested, however, in what psychic powers these friends have.


----------



## Machine (Aug 2, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I know you know, I was quoting you to enforce my point in the hope that Zaedrin would see sense. Although I do find the idea that *just because someone disagrees with what you're saying, or is skeptical of what you have said, makes them a troll, thoroughly amusing.* I'd be more than interested, however, in what psychic powers these friends have.


It's a furry mindset. 

And I am interested in these psychic powers, too.


----------



## Willow (Aug 2, 2010)

This one time, when I was filming this documentary, I kept seeing this weird man and I was like "OH MAH GAWD WUT IS DAT THING!?"

Those were some crazy times mang.


----------



## Machine (Aug 2, 2010)

Willow said:


> This one time, when I was filming this documentary, I kept seeing this weird man and I was like "OH MAH GAWD WUT IS DAT THING!?"
> 
> Those were some crazy times mang.


Was it Slenderman?


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 2, 2010)

I search up pictures with ghosts for the "find waldo" feeling.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> We aren't trolling, we're being skeptical. It's nothing new and there's nothing wrong with it.



Yeah, no.

Anyway, back on topic: SPOOKINESS!!


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I know you know, I was quoting you to enforce my point in the hope that Zaedrin would see sense. Although I do find the idea that just because someone disagrees with what you're saying, or is skeptical of what you have said, makes them a troll, thoroughly amusing. I'd be more than interested, however, in what psychic powers these friends have.


 
They can communicate with spirits. No Tetsuo Shima-grade powers, mind you.


----------



## Willow (Aug 2, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Was it Slenderman?


 HOW DID YOU KNOW!? D:


----------



## Machine (Aug 2, 2010)

Willow said:


> HOW DID YOU KNOW!? D:


I'm cool like that.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 2, 2010)

steamtrain said:


> Do you believe in ghosts? have you ever had an encounter with the supernatural?
> 
> I was eight years old and my Grandpa just died, we were all devastated and the next morning after his funeral, i'm lying in my bed and slowly wake up. I see him at the end of my bed, he is smiling at me, i pinch myself to make sure i'm not dreaming. I start to cry when i realize that it's not a dream, i try to talk to him, but he just stands their not moving or saying anything still smiling, next he waves to me as i see him disappear before my eyes.



Yes to both. but at the moment I am getting a bit to tired to type a wall of text.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

A10pex said:


> I always see something in the corner of my eye for some reason, a black shadow or something and I'm positive that no one or nothing is around me (that includes pets). For the longest time I didn't believe in ghosts and because of this I don't really know anymore



Could be an optical illusion...


----------



## Riley (Aug 3, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> They can communicate with spirits. No Tetsuo Shima-grade powers, mind you.


 
Can you have them try to talk to my dearly departed mother?  She liked to cook, run, and go on long drives around the city.  
This is a test of the Emergency Bullshit System.  Citizens are warned that the best way to trip up a psychic is to lie to them.  Please stay in this thread for the remainder of the test.
I do miss her so.


----------



## Tally (Aug 3, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> Could be an optical illusion...


 
Or his imagination playing tricks on him.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 3, 2010)

Tally said:


> Or his imagination playing tricks on him.


 
Possibly. The best way to investigate the paranormal is to be very open-minded, but with a very healthy dose of skepticism. Although I consider myself a New-Ager, when I go through the occasional NA newsletter, quite a few of the ads have the distinct smell of snake-oil upon them.


----------



## Kirbizard (Aug 3, 2010)

I visit /x/ a lot. Obviously I don't believe in ghosts, I just like messing with people who do, what other reason is there to go there? :v


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't believe in ghosts, so I don't see them. Even if I saw them, I would shoot at them, because I know they are just people under white blankets.
A man that is a true ghostbuster is trained to stop a bullet with his nostrill and use their hands even if they are chopped off - Ghosts are no big deal.


----------



## Tally (Aug 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I don't believe in ghosts, so I don't see them. Even if I saw them, I would shoot at them, because I know they are just people under white blankets.
> A man that is a true ghostbuster is trained to stop a bullet with his nostrill and use their hands even if they are chopped off - Ghosts are no big deal.


 
I don't believe in ghost but I do seem them. Fuck...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 3, 2010)

Tally said:


> I don't believe in ghost but I do seem them. Fuck...


 The ghosts are scared of me because I can stop bullets with my nostrill and they don't.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 3, 2010)

I saw balls of light when I walked by the cemetery around 1 am. Found it quite odd to find any kind of light over there that late at night.


----------



## Tally (Aug 3, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I saw balls of light when I walked by the cemetery around 1 am. Found it quite odd to find any kind of light over there that late at night.


 
Reflections? Flashlights? 

Or more likely, candles that people place on the graves of their beloved ones in the afternoon? Here, it is very common to leave a candle inside a little window of a gravestone.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 3, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I saw balls of light when I walked by the cemetery around 1 am. Found it quite odd to find any kind of light over there that late at night.


 
The guard is walking with another guard, both carrying flashlights/
People that ruin graves with flashlights/
Graverobbers with flashlights


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 3, 2010)

Ghosts are bullshit.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 3, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Ghosts are bullshit.


 
No, ghosts are just plain ol' shit.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 3, 2010)

My vision was good enough in the dark to see that no one was there and that cemetery does not have lights or candles put on graves. But reflections are possible since some of the stones are polished.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 3, 2010)

Poltergeists are totally awesome

I mean they're invisible and stuff but they can move shit too, which is an amazing capability

Just think of all the teacups you could slowly push along a desk!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 3, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Poltergeists are totally awesome
> 
> I mean they're invisible and stuff but they can move shit too, which is an amazing capability
> 
> Just think of all the teacups you could slowly push along a desk!


 
Pushing is not so cool.

Pulling, however...

No more need to walk up and take your cup, just pull it into your hand.


----------



## Hottigress (Aug 3, 2010)

My friend and I made a homemade Ouijia board a couple days ago, and thought we hadn't gotten anything until we listened to the recordings. You can hear tapping, and whispering.

Edit: But niether of us had slept for 4 days, so that's probably the hooplah.

When my uncle died about 5 years ago, I'm pretty sure I saw him through my window.

My great-grandmother recently passed in Mississippi (while I was there, helping take care of her), and while everyone was at the viewing, I stayed at the house (she died in) cleaning up for the guests, when out of no where I started hearing coughing. Which was rather scary, seeing as she coughed until she died in the room adjacent to where I was cleaning.


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 3, 2010)

I do believe in ghosts and supernatural beings but I havn't encountered one yet.  Only ones through the interwebz through videos of trailers for movies and such.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 3, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> I do believe in ghosts and supernatural beings but I havn't encountered one yet.  Only ones through the interwebz through videos of trailers for movies and such.



I just had the pants scared off of me.

I have lived in this apartment for a year now. In that year my bedroom door has slammed shut (lots of emphasis on slammed) twice. It has happened between 2:00am and 2:30am on both occasions, on both occasions it was a warm, very still night.

I was sitting here looking at various sites when five minutes ago, at about 2:20am, the lounge door slams shut. Now, ever since my bedroom door did it twice I keep it shut at night. The only other person here is my brother who is currently sleeping soundly on the sofabed. The conditions are exactly the same as when my bedroom door did it. I mean my curtain hangs in front of the window and there is hardly a twitch.


----------



## steamtrain (Aug 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I just had the pants scared off of me.
> 
> I have lived in this apartment for a year now. In that year my bedroom door has slammed shut (lots of emphasis on slammed) twice. It has happened between 2:00am and 2:30am on both occasions, on both occasions it was a warm, very still night.
> 
> I was sitting here looking at various sites when five minutes ago, at about 2:20am, the lounge door slams shut. Now, ever since my bedroom door did it twice I keep it shut at night. The only other person here is my brother who is currently sleeping soundly on the sofabed. The conditions are exactly the same as when my bedroom door did it. I mean my curtain hangs in front of the window and there is hardly a twitch.


 
Who you gonna call?


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 3, 2010)

steamtrain said:


> Who you gonna call?



Pretty sure that jokes been done already...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 3, 2010)

steamtrain said:


> Who you gonna call?



Ray Parker Jr.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I just had the pants scared off of me.
> 
> I have lived in this apartment for a year now. In that year my bedroom door has slammed shut (lots of emphasis on slammed) twice. It has happened between 2:00am and 2:30am on both occasions, on both occasions it was a warm, very still night.
> 
> I was sitting here looking at various sites when five minutes ago, at about 2:20am, the lounge door slams shut. Now, ever since my bedroom door did it twice I keep it shut at night. The only other person here is my brother who is currently sleeping soundly on the sofabed. The conditions are exactly the same as when my bedroom door did it. I mean my curtain hangs in front of the window and there is hardly a twitch.


 
Ghosts often cry for attention. As long as he/she's not a demon or causes trouble, let he/she stay.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 3, 2010)

I've always wanted to meet a ghost without the horrifying fear. First thing I would say to one is "hey man"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 3, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> Ghosts often cry for attention. As long as he/she's not a demon or causes trouble, let he/she stay.



I treat it as a paranormal activity only because I have no other explanation. However if someone came along and proved a logical explanation for it then I'd believe logic. But currently, in my eyes it's paranormal. Because as far as I am aware an inanimate object can't move unless we, or something moves it.


----------



## steamtrain (Aug 3, 2010)

Evandeskunk said:


> Pretty sure that jokes been done already...


 
never gets old


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 3, 2010)

steamtrain said:


> never gets old


 

It's older than most people here on FAF.


----------



## steamtrain (Aug 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It's older than most people here on FAF.


 
true. But it's still amusing


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 4, 2010)

steamtrain said:


> true. But it's still amusing


 
Really tired out if you ask me.


----------



## steamtrain (Aug 4, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> Really tired out if you ask me.


 
SMOKESTACK LIGHTNIN!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I just had the pants scared off of me.
> 
> I have lived in this apartment for a year now. In that year my bedroom door has slammed shut (lots of emphasis on slammed) twice. It has happened between 2:00am and 2:30am on both occasions, on both occasions it was a warm, very still night.
> 
> I was sitting here looking at various sites when five minutes ago, at about 2:20am, the lounge door slams shut. Now, ever since my bedroom door did it twice I keep it shut at night. The only other person here is my brother who is currently sleeping soundly on the sofabed. The conditions are exactly the same as when my bedroom door did it. I mean my curtain hangs in front of the window and there is hardly a twitch.


 
You know, even if it's a still night, there are still air vents in some places. When I turn my A/C, my door shuts, and air comes. Also, when it's warm, remember that particles move faster, especially in gas. If it's warm, and air is a gas, the air will move faster, and has more chances to have enough force to push a still door shut.
Even if it's paranormal I wouldn't believe it was done by ghosts, because you need an explanation to ghosts as well.
What are they made from, for example?
From reading books about ghosts I learnt that if such a thing "comes", it will be cold. But of course they didn't come and they don't exist, it was a warm night.





Evandeskunk said:


> I've always wanted to meet a ghost without the horrifying fear. First thing I would say to one is "hey man"


 
You wouldn't want to say "hey man". Using basic random information I made up, I think ghosts would stay just because they want revenge / they have something to do before they go on. For example, they were murdered or run over. They wouldn't be happy. If they overcome it, they would pass on. Usually, people who are sad and angry would stay alone.





Zaedrin said:


> Ghosts often cry for attention. As long as he/she's not a demon or causes trouble, let he/she stay.


 
If they really do exist and I don't care about that, then their cries truly for attention. They want somebody to share their pain.
Most ghosts do cause trouble. You can't ask them questions because they won't answer. If a ghost would look like a normal person, but wouldn't be spooky and would be physical and just like hang out with me watching airplanes, I would believe it is a ghost.


----------



## Mozz (Aug 4, 2010)

I've never encountered any types of ghosts or spirits, considering I've visited haunted places in the past. But that certainly doesn't mean I don't deny that there are ghosts and spirits. Sure I've seen tons of supposed ghost video footage, and I've always had an interest in the paranormal and the unexplained.

But I do believe that there is some sort of alternate plane of existance on Earth, something we can't see or comprehend. I like to keep an open mind of things like this.


----------



## The Wise Hound (Aug 4, 2010)

I believen ghost, I mean have you not seen the haunted mansion at Disney world!? I mean holy shit! That place is like stoked with em'


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I treat it as a paranormal activity only because I have no other explanation.


 
Like the clock?


----------



## CanineSalavu (Aug 4, 2010)

I've never had an encounter, and I'm scared to death to have one, however, I do believe in the super natural, and paranormal activity.  I'm not sure why, I have no evidence what-so-ever to say why I believe so...but meh, who cares.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 4, 2010)

The Wise Hound said:


> I *believe in* ghost, I mean have you not seen the haunted mansion at Disney world!? I mean holy shit! That place is like stoked with em'



Fixed.



LizardKing said:


> Like the clock?



That was just a useless piece of crap.


----------



## Kipper30 (Aug 4, 2010)

I've never been frightened of ghosts, but I remember back a long time ago I got the pants scared off of me when I was home alone, and I saw two lights in the sky doing a fast figure eight. I think at the time I thought it was UFOs or something like that, and I was extremely scared until my parents got home. Turned out it was just cinema lights.


----------



## steamtrain (Aug 4, 2010)

Anyway back to ghosts


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Fixed.



You didn't fix it completely =/


----------



## steamtrain (Aug 4, 2010)

Its like a ghost


----------



## black tiger (Aug 4, 2010)

nope dont belive in ghosts,or anything supernatural


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 6, 2010)

Ghost Radar doesn't like me.


----------



## steamtrain (Aug 7, 2010)

Ghost


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 7, 2010)

I totally believe in ghosts. My dad works at this church that is super haunted, and it's just so creepy to be in there. You can just like, feel it. 

You can nearly always (when its empty) hear footsteps or bustling about in the sanctuary, or doors shutting, or other weird things. I loove it. The area I'm from in NC has got ghost stories out the ass, makes for fun Halloween adventures.


----------



## steamtrain (Aug 7, 2010)

I live in a haunted town where ghosts bring tourists


----------



## Seas (Aug 8, 2010)

It is pretty much a fact that experiences with ghosts are the effect of the brain's neurons being affected by a magnetic or electromagnetic field, or simply by other hallucinogenic causes.
That is why beds with metal parts, and castles are a usual site of such experiences, usually because of the metals in the structure. The earth's magnetic field affects the person in the room slightly differently, just enough for it to alter the signals between the neurons, the brain thus generating imagery from either the memories or just randomly.

So, to answer the OP: No, I absolutely don't believe in such things.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 8, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> It is pretty much a fact that experiences with ghosts are the effect of the brain's neurons being affected by a magnetic or electromagnetic field, or simply by other hallucinogenic causes.
> That is why beds with metal parts, and castles are a usual site of such experiences, usually because of the metals in the structure. The earth's magnetic field affects the person in the room slightly differently, just enough for it to alter the signals between the neurons, the brain thus generating imagery from either the memories or just randomly.
> 
> So, to answer the OP: No, I absolutely don't believe in such things.


I don't believe this to be true for every case. This does not explain some of the things caught on camera. there are also experts in movie and photography that have proven that some video and photographs are not the result of any trickery.

I also speak from personal experience. I have witnessed strange occurrences personally.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 9, 2010)

I try to say they're not real... But I dunno... I'm always paranoid. It's weird tho, I could sleep perfectly fine when I had my granpa's ashes in my room... We had to take him out for something, and I'm having issues with sleeping Again...


----------



## steamtrain (Aug 10, 2010)

Sumi said:


> I try to say they're not real... But I dunno... I'm always paranoid. It's weird tho, I could sleep perfectly fine when I had my granpa's ashes in my room... We had to take him out for something, and I'm having issues with sleeping Again...


 
sounds ghostly


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

I honestly do not know if I CAN believe in ghosts. With all the tv shows that have gone on ghost hunts or whatever, and we still don't have solid proof that they exist...I just dunno. I haven't really had any experiences with them either. I won't totally rule it out. But I'm leaning toward no.


----------



## Kantorock (Aug 19, 2010)

steamtrain said:


> Do you believe in ghosts? have you ever had an encounter with the supernatural?



Yes, I believe in ghosts, and yes, I've encountered things I cannot even begin to explain. I've seen peoples' heads turn around like an owl. I've seen a woman slink on her belly like a snake. I've seen demons being pulled from the possessed. I've even been attacked by unseen forces.

And just a warning: the supernatural is not something to be trifled or played with.


----------



## Isen (Aug 19, 2010)

No such thing.



Kantorock said:


> And just a warning: the supernatural is not something to be trifled or played with.


Dude, they sell Ouija boards in the board game aisle at Toys R Us.


----------



## Kantorock (Aug 19, 2010)

Isen said:


> No such thing.
> 
> 
> Dude, they sell Ouija boards in the board game aisle at Toys R Us.



Tell me about it. Every time I visit I complain about them to management, and every time they increase the shelf space for more of those blasted things.


----------



## Isen (Aug 19, 2010)

Haha

Please be serious.


----------



## Sigma (Aug 19, 2010)

The only experiance I had was when me and my sister were watching most haunted live:
During the adds we could both smell that smell you get when you blow out a candle (even though no candles had been lit) and when the show came back on they said they had a load of calls from people who had experianced the same thing.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 19, 2010)

I have a share of my ghosts... and now I believe even the unnatural flickering or going out of lights as I ascend or descend stairs in the middle of the night to be some form of apparition...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 19, 2010)

Kantorock said:


> And just a warning: the supernatural is not something to be trifled or played with.



I refuse to partake in ouija board things.


----------



## Wreth (Aug 19, 2010)

I take an interest in the paranormal, but I do not believe in any of it.


----------



## Journey (Aug 19, 2010)

I believe in the supernatual but I aproch things as if they're not. Not every thing that goes bump in the night is instantly a ghost and it gives stuff that can't be explained more credit


----------



## Don (Aug 19, 2010)

The concept of ghosts with human minds, emotions, and goals, is in my opinion complete rubbish and the product of either an over-active imagination or, as mentioned earlier, hallucinations brought about by any number of things. I've never had any supernatural experiences, so maybe I'm not one to talk, but I think hearing a chair fall down at night or footsteps in an old house doesn't really lend you any extra credibility.


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 19, 2010)

Kantorock said:


> And just a warning: the supernatural is not something to be trifled or played with.


 

I ain't 'fraid of no ghost :3



I'll just ask Watanuki and Domeki to help me with my ghost problems :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 19, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> The concept of ghosts with human minds, emotions, and goals, is in my opinion complete rubbish and the product of either an over-active imagination or, as mentioned earlier, hallucinations brought about by any number of things. I've never had any supernatural experiences, so maybe I'm not one to talk, but I think hearing a chair fall down at night or footsteps in an old house doesn't really lend you any extra credibility.



This is coming from someone who said himself he has not had any experiences himself.

If you said you plainly didn't believe, I'd have though "Meh ok" but you said it is complete rubbish even though you have had no such experiences.


----------



## Don (Aug 19, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This is coming from someone who said himself he has not had any experiences himself.
> 
> If you said you plainly didn't believe, I'd have though "Meh ok" but you said it is complete rubbish even though you have had no such experiences.



What? It's exactly _because_ I've had no experiences that I think it's complete rubbish. Even if I did have some weird experience, it's much _much_ more likely to have a logical explanation than 'OMG ghosts!'


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 19, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> What? It's exactly _because_ I've had no experiences that I think it's complete rubbish. Even if I did have some weird experience, it's much _much_ more likely to have a logical explanation than 'OMG ghosts!'



Fair point. I have had quite a few "experiences" though most I have managed to find a logical explanation for them. But I have a few that stand out, that I can't explain and neither could skeptics I spoke too. I just wouldn't say paranormal does not exist period.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 22, 2010)

You lucky bastard.

I've felt Connie (the ghost at my friend's house)'s presence, and that of other spirits, including my friend Ochoma's spirit guide, Roxanne.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 22, 2010)

I have only seen ghosts once in my life. Can't see them on a regular basis, but boy howdy, if there's one there, I can feel it. I once went to a graveyard near my friend's house, and even though no one was there, there was this INTENSE aura, as if there was a crowded rock concert going on.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 22, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> I've felt... Roxanne.


 
Roxanne's fat, huh?

Why does it not surprise me at all that you're still deluded with your thingie.


----------



## Merinotetrapoda (Aug 22, 2010)

I've had plenty of experiences throughout my life...not that theyre that interesting anyway (no I dont see something fly by the corner of my eye and go to assumptions that its a 'ghost', I usually draw together clues/facts blablabla stuff like that. I keep a skeptical mind until I can really say that that TV over there couldnt have just grown legs and made its way across the room...not that THAT happened either but just saying). I'm very interested in the paranormal, haunted things and all. To me it makes life interesting...not that I want a 'ghost' or 'demon' invading my house or whatever. -_-'


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 23, 2010)

Three days after my Grandpa died, I had a dream that I was sitting in the kitchen. He walked in the kitchen, looking happy, young, and walking as if he had healthy bones.

My mother had a dream similar to that the same night... both dreams being THREE days after he passed away.

I'll leave you to trying to prove that that's a coincidence.

I don't believe in ghosts... But I believe you have some contact with heaven when a person close to you dies.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 23, 2010)

DarkAssassinFurry said:


> Three days after my Grandpa died, I had a dream that I was sitting in the kitchen. He walked in the kitchen, looking happy, young, and walking as if he had healthy bones.
> 
> My mother had a dream similar to that the same night... both dreams being THREE days after he passed away.
> 
> ...


 
Close genes and biological stracture make it easier to find simillair dreams after a shock caused by an incident(Death, in this case).
You both have suffered from the shock, and your simillarity in brains make it possible to dream a similliar dream.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 23, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Close genes and biological stracture make it easier to find simillair dreams after a shock caused by an incident(Death, in this case).
> You both have suffered from the shock, and your simillarity in brains make it possible to dream a similliar dream.



What does it mean when your grandma who's been dead or 13 years tells you in a dream that your ancestors were shapeshifters?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 23, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> What does it mean when your grandma who's been dead or 13 years tells you in a dream that your ancestors were shapeshifters?


1. Go see a psychologist.
2. AIDs


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 23, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> 1. Go see a psychologist.
> 2. AIDs



Both answers are valid.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 23, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Both answers are valid.


 
Can it.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 23, 2010)

Plenty of experiences from doing this night job make me swear that ghosts exist. That or drunk/high freshmen do very very crazy things...

Lets see...

1. Bathroom cape man -> hangs outside one of the residence halls and vanishes before anyone can see...

2. Shadow (wo)man -> I've seen him once or twice in an all girl's hall vanish around a corner. I try to comfront them but they vanish on me...

3. Lights flickering or going out in creepy stairwells -> The building just got renovated... And the stairwells are like deathtraps with the random tools lying about and what not.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 23, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Plenty of experiences from doing this night job make me swear that ghosts exist. That or drunk/high freshmen do very very crazy things...
> 
> Lets see...
> 
> ...


 
1) Perverted and drunk people
2) A shy girl that wants to confess to somebody but is interruppted or is drunk and perverted
3) Broken lights and tools of collegers that were drunk and left it


blame beer


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 23, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> 1) Perverted and drunk people
> 2) A shy girl that wants to confess to somebody but is interruppted or is drunk and perverted
> 3) Broken lights and tools of collegers that were drunk and left it
> 
> ...


 
Yes I can logically use your explanations to tie into everything I've come up with. But I'd rather scare newbie staffers by saying it's ghosts


----------



## Lobar (Aug 23, 2010)

DarkAssassinFurry said:


> Three days after my Grandpa died, I had a dream that I was sitting in the kitchen. He walked in the kitchen, looking happy, young, and walking as if he had healthy bones.
> 
> My mother had a dream similar to that the same night... both dreams being THREE days after he passed away.
> 
> ...


 
You really think it's that damn unlikely that you both might dream about a family member just after they died?  So unlikely that you'd have to invent the entire concept of souls that linger after death to explain it?

No, that very easily could be coincidence.

[yt]98OTsYfTt-c[/yt]


----------



## Cam (Aug 23, 2010)

IVe talked to my grandfather (i think) on an Ouija board once

Thats just about it

But im totally down with the idea of an afterlife


----------



## Jaden (Aug 31, 2010)

Well I live in a house, alone
Then I found out 2 people died in the house I live in


----------

